# BB30 Bearing size



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi , are all BB30 bearings the same size?? I have a 2010 synapse carbon 5 w/ an upgraded FSA K-Light carbon crank. What size bearing do I need and what is a good brand and place to buy.. I'm sticking to steel ($$$$).. Thanks for all replies


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Is Google down? 

They're 6806...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

BB30 bearings are 6806. You can find them cheaply on Ebay. I believe Enduro makes steel as well as ceramic bearings. 

chl


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Since the vote is divided so far I physically checked mine - and they are 6806


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Oups, typo... it is 6806 indeed...


----------

